# Deep Sand Bed & CO2



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

has anyone looked into a DSB for CO2 generation ? (of value for a planted tank)

if the DSB is high enough organic composition it should have plenty of CO2 generation right ?

has this been done by anyone as a low-tech alternative to CO2 injection ?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

It would generate sulfuric gases before it would generate enough co2.

Large planted tanks can work with DSB's but even these should NEVER be completely stirred, the organic matter would decompose too fast in a DSB, it would generate sulphur dioxide.


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

Tazman, not really
the CO2 generated is expected to be at all levels through the sand bed where organics are decomposing
-part of what depletes the O2

i did forget to mention for a planted tank, ... my bad, sorry.
i meant for a planted tank, 

i'm not sure what levels of CO2 would be generated ?, ... would it even measure, or would there be enough to measure higher CO2 readings in a tank ?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

it would be shooting in the dark (again) really. To even be worthwhile attempting you would need a dissolved CO2 test kit. Typically not used for aquariums, but using in water monitoring. They are more complicated then your typical aquarium tests. 

Main concern for me, once you get significant CO2 production, is control. When we inject CO2 typically it is during the day unless you want to risk 24/7 injection. With pressurized you can control it, yeast the rate is usually low enough to not be a risk on all but nano tanks. How do intend to control a DSB once you get it producing significant CO2?

Not to say this doesn't already happen either. A substrate does not need to be as deep as you think to go anaerobic.

edit: you could probably get fancy with some tweaking of a drop checker to detect lower CO2 levels but its still estimation. Its the 4dKH solution that works with the indicator to give you that color change around 30ppm of CO2. Drop that down and it will change easier but then you would have to work out the correlation to ppm. Its monday so I will think about it more tomorrow....


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

didn't think about the 24-hour production, ... yes, that could be an issue if it's a significant amount, ... 

completely off the top of my head and all uneducated guesses, i would guess it might be comparable to the DIY yeast CO2

yes, i'm aware that 2+ inches and the likelihood of anoxic zones are present, ... 3-4 inches and it's a pretty guaranteed to have a solid layer on the bottom of the substrate.

roots still slowly add O2 to the substrate ensuring no anoxic zones ... well in areas that are filled with roots.


----------

